# Uber promotes picking up minors!



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I got a response from an inquiry I sent in to LYFT. In the scripted response it said, thank you for picking up at "soccer practice" for a busy parent.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing. Or even that there is a right hand.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Maybe Lyft was thinking soccer coaches need rides sometimes too and can't always get a ride from their retired elderly parents. Doubt it though


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

More proof that Uber and Lyft are secretly under the same umbrella with the same marketing guys. Uber already put out the same message with the same exact text.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

That's an Uber e-mail.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> That's an Uber e-mail.


It is lol my mistake haha


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

That's Uber.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Somebody should probably edit the title to Uber


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Somebody should probably edit the title to Uber


If they did that then the thread could be closed for grounds of off topic.

But who are we kidding? Lyft wants us to do this too.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Somebody should probably edit the title to Uber


Done.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> If they did that then the thread could be closed for grounds of off topic.
> 
> But who are we kidding? Lyft wants us to do this too.


I don't like it when somebody asks me if 'I'm their Uber?", when I don't have their apps on my phone. Mixing up companies is something else.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I don't like it when somebody asks me if 'I'm their Uber?", when I don't have their apps on my phone. Mixing up companies is something else.


LOL yeah I have both apps but it's funny when I'm only running my Lyft app and Uber person comes up to me like "hey Uber for Tanisha?" I'm like nope I'm picking up another customer. Then they go "but it says Uber on your car" and I'm like "yeahhhhh...."

Airport is the best. Pax are in such a frenzy at the airport that I can have both apps off not working waiting to pick up a family member and someone will hop in the car any way. If I don't tell them I'm not an Uber they'll just expect me to start driving. Funny how Uber and Lyft have made total strangers feel completely comfortable about just jumping in people's cars. Just 10 years ago a woman would be shit scared to just jump in my car. In 2018 they jumping in like I got free hot fries at McDs inside.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Somebody should probably edit the title to Uber


Thank you for fixing my blunder. Or suggesting so if you did not!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Thank you for fixing my blunder. Or suggesting so if you did not!


Yeah, I don't gave permission to go there.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> LOL yeah I have both apps but it's funny when I'm only running my Lyft app and Uber person comes up to me like "hey Uber for Tanisha?" I'm like nope I'm picking up another customer. Then they go "but it says Uber on your car" and I'm like "yeahhhhh...."
> 
> Airport is the best. Pax are in such a frenzy at the airport that I can have both apps off not working waiting to pick up a family member and someone will hop in the car any way. If I don't tell them I'm not an Uber they'll just expect me to start driving. Funny how Uber and Lyft have made total strangers feel completely comfortable about just jumping in people's cars. Just 10 years ago a woman would be shit scared to just jump in my car. In 2018 they jumping in like I got free hot fries at McDs inside.


thats cause uber and lyft are too stupid to detail to pax just exactly how to use the app

cause nobody at the top cares anyhow

no feedback ever requested, no feedback utilized


----------



## Hussyboy81 (Jul 10, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Funny how Uber and Lyft have made total strangers feel completely comfortable about just jumping in people's cars.


At a time when parents encourage kids to take lollies from strangers at night, this is the least of our worries


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I just had this happen to me a mom ordered a Uber for her daughters from a middle school I sent the mom a text saying sorry I can not drive minors and canceled the trip.


----------



## G6Chrisn (Sep 21, 2018)

yeah, I have canceled many rides like this. called got my cancellation fee. and added them to my do not ride list. giving minors rides is not worth the liability or the little sanity i have left.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I got a response from an inquiry I sent in to LYFT. In the scripted response it said, thank you for picking up at "soccer practice" for a busy parent.
> 
> View attachment 275262


These companies are Scum Bags !

New Proof Surfaces Daily.

Tommorrow
There will be MORE PROOF


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber and Lyft have never, as far as I know, said why we can't pick up minors and when I started there was no way to know that you couldn't and I'm sure some drivers may still not know it. Rumors were that the insurance would not be valid, but Uber and Lyft have never said this as a fact. I think it may be more of a security issue to just let anyone pick kids up, and bad press and legal problems if things happen. I know they tried a few pilot programs that allowed teen accounts in some areas. What I don't like is as a minor they may not be legally responsible for damage they do and if they get violent with you and you defend yourself you are more likely to get in trouble.


----------



## 14er (Nov 26, 2018)

i mean theres bad parents & then there's bad parents, who in their right mind would let the pizza delivery guy alone with their kids & give them a ride somewhere?

the difference between what uber & that guy is the pizza delivery guy makes least minimum wage.

Call child services on the address they shouldn't have kids.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I got a response from an inquiry I sent in to LYFT. In the scripted response it said, thank you for picking up at "soccer practice" for a busy parent.
> 
> View attachment 275262


Lyft is not Uber .Your title should say lyft.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

NORMY said:


> Lyft is not Uber .Your title should say lyft.


I made a mess of this post. I had though it was a Lyft message. It was an Uber message.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Uber fears state governments. Take Colorado for example:
Colorado's PUC nailed Uber a few years ago for transporting minors and failures in the back ground checks. 

They paid around $4 million and was placed on probation. If Uber does not clean up their act, Colorado's PUC will take regulatory control over rideshares. A blow to Uber. 

Over the past 18- months, a group of Colorado Uber and Lyft drivers have been video taping U/L drivers picking up minors. Hanging around high schools and taking pings. When the rider admits he or she is under age, the ride info is documented including an audio/video. 

Then the driver waits down the road for the next U/L driver to show up. If he or she takes the minor, the pick up is videoed and followed a few blocks. Plates documented!

As of yesterday….there are 126 documented cases. In January 2019, the documents will be submitted to the Colorado PUC and the AG. 

Uber will find that Colorado is not playing games with OUR kids!!


----------

